# [Fri 25th Apr 2014] BRIXTON ROOTS REGGAE ROCK PARTY with The Majestic live! Free! (London)



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Band onstage: 11.30pm
DJs 10pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We've got a huge night of wonderful old-school roots reggae rock with lined up with THE MAJESTIC onstage, back in the Albert by popular demand. 

We'll also have a bevy of DJs supplying party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, ska. rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till late - and it's FREE all night!

LIVE ON STAGE:

THE MAJESTIC
Roots reggae rockers THE MAJESTIC have supported big name reggae acts like Aswad, Misty in Roots and Mighty Diamonds and even played at the legendary Stonehenge Festival in 1983, sharing the stage with acts such as Hawkwind in front of over 60,000 festival dwellers.

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

DJ SUBVERT (Card shuffle Sound System)
A feast of dancehall, reggae and banging tunes from Brixton's bikeless man of mystery. 

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/the-majestic-reggae-apr-2014.html


----------

